# ordered the primos alpha dogg



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I found a great deal on the alpha dogg e-caller. 225 bucks with free shipping. it was either this or the foxpro wildfire 2. they both have good benefits. i really like the idea of creating your own hunts, so you can just focus and watch for the animal. also i like that it is louder. I do wish it had foxbang though. i am worried that it will be heavy to carry tho, and also that it goes through batteries, but i'm thinking of just buying rechargeable ones. i will have to return it if it don't work in cold weather. it is nothing for it to be -10 here in the mornings or even colder. has ne 1 had problems with it not working in cold weather? Thanks for your any input you have.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I've had mine out in the mountains, in a blowing snow storm and mornings with temps in the low single didgets without any issues.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

I've had the alpha dogg call for a little over a year now and it works great. It's been in a light rain, 20 degree temps, and fiercely licked by a herd of cattle and it still keeps going. It has a great selection of sounds and I also like that you can point 2 of the speakers in different directions. Now, if I can just figure out which sounds will get the yotes to come in.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

when you get that figured out let us all know....LOL


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey deadshot where in Wisconsin are you from I live in lake mills and maybe we could get together and try a double e call set. I read on the coyote hunting tips forum that two e callers is better than one. I have the turbo Dogg and am really looking forward to buying the alpha Dogg. Let me know what you think


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I live Just north of hudson WI. Unfortunitly i returned my alpha dogg due to remote issues and tried a new one and that alpha dogg broke (my fault) it fell off my fourwheeler and smashed on a rock. anyways i finally saved up enough money to get another e-caller and i decided to try the foxpro wildfire 2. hopefully it works good for me. the only thing i will miss is the expert hunts, it was so nice just to push a button and sit back and relax.


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

I have an alpha. It's fine.

Always use rechargables in an ecaller. If your battery is low, you'll get clipping noises on this unit!


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

I have an alpha Dogg and love it once I started using lithium batteries in it. The better batteries made a big difference with speakers and having little to no distortion.


----------

